# Wivenhoe Dam Friday 5 October Morning Session



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi e1

I'm heading out to Wivenhoe Friday Morning for a session.

I will be going in through the Sailing Club Entry with my key, I can take 1 visitor in with me.

So if anyone is interested let me know, the forecast is looking great for Friday at this stage.

I will be going Saturday Morning too, so if you want to tag along then I will have one visitor spot available then as well. 

I need to get a bigger Bass then Hiyo :lol: While he can't make it in there I'm going to give it a try. :roll:

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

I would be keen for Friday.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Paul,

I was wondering when you were going to resurface.

I will put you on the top of the list, can almost gaurantee that u will catch a bass.

Cheers


----------

